# Moisture Meter



## jimmythewoodworker (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi folks:

I'm looking for an accurate yet "somewhat" inexpensive moisture meter. I need to have a better idea of the %moisture of the blanks I am turning.................Jimmy


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Delmhorst J-Lite, it was about $80 on the bay new. I think retail it is about $150. It is the pin type but seem to work very well. By the time the item (read bowl) is roughed out the 1/2" pins are long enough to take a fair reading in the foot.
A few people has mentioned either Lowes or HD has one for about $35 that works well.
Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought a $20+- one on Ebay. Works fine for my purposes-4 pin.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm no expert on them. I've tried two different of the ebay cheapo chaiwainese ones from ebay and neither lasted a month. I bought them merely as a backup and to compare the readings with the very first one I ever bought and still use today which is a mini LIGNO-E. 

It's given reliable and accurate service for 7 years and while I am happy with it, I'm not crazy about the readout. I do want to get a better quality meter and use this one as the backup and probably will after I do some more research. 

You might check the woodweb archives I bet there's been some good discussion there. 



.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a cheapo. I will need to get a decent one eventually but right now I can only afford to waste my money...


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> I was thinking of getting a cheapo. I will need to get a decent one eventually but right now I can only afford to waste my money...



well have I got a deal for you!  Would you like to invest in a Eucalyptus plantation on the back of the farm? Thinking about raising me some Koala bears.


----------

